# Waxstock - Dog Friendly?



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Are dogs ok to take along?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think they are chap unfort. Im sure guide dogs are thought


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Not thinking of wagstock are you? :tumbleweed:


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

I can imagine some people faces when you let a dog near a car they dearly love polishing ha ha ha ha


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Not sure, have never tried to machine polish a dog before! 

I would be very surprised if anything other than guide dogs were allowed. I know I'd have a fit if a dog jumped up on, peed or pooed against a car I was showing there.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Why would you take a dog to a car show?!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

moosh said:


> Why would you take a dog to a car show?!


if its a day out, dogs cant be left for 10/12 hours on their own.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Not sure, have never tried to machine polish a dog before!
> 
> I would be very surprised if anything other than guide dogs were allowed. I know I'd have a fit if a dog jumped up on, peed or pooed against a car I was showing there.


Magic


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Not thinking of wagstock are you? :tumbleweed:


Wagstock *snort*


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> if its a day out, dogs cant be left for 10/12 hours on their own.


I don't think the show is for those with dogs perhaps, if i was showing my car and a dog was leaping about or not leaping about i would still not be so relaxed that my car was there with dogs roaming around.


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

There are plenty of dogs at the shows I've been to - usually stumbling around on 6 inch heels with 3 inches of slap on their faces.

Some are just hideous :doublesho.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i wont wear heels at this one then ! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

is this thread still going? :lol:


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Too many smells for our dog (beagle)!! Just wouldn't work


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Guide dogs will be OK, no other dogs allowed in the hall.


----------

